
Introducing Visabot: Family Sponsored (I-130) Green Card Application Help - Andrew_Visabot
https://visabot.co/greencard
======
Andrew_Visabot
My name’s Andrew, and I’m happy to introduce you to Visabot. Visabot’s newest
feature is its ability to help you navigate the Family Sponsored (I-130) Green
Card process. For only $149, Visabot will check your eligibility, prepare you
for your interview, draft your application, provide guidance on filing, and
let you track the application status, among other features. You tell the
story, Visabot will do the drafting. Visabot isn’t human, so it doesn’t mind
doing paperwork, but it does care about you and your loved one!

Let me know if you have any questions. I’m here to help get you acquainted
with Visabot! Check it out at
[https://visabot.co/greencard](https://visabot.co/greencard).

\- Andrew

